# Critique TB Gelding



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hwes loevly - sorry not good at confo critiques but ooh lala


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not looking for perfect, just something that is fun and does what I ask of him. He seems really nice, though I can't imagine what they'd want my pony for xD He's a monster and she's so teenie


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Not a bad horse but being ridden absolutely terribly. I realise that this is a critique of the horse and not the rider but you can see the effects of the riding in the inverted musculature of his neck. That will improve with work and is not a conformation fault.

Conformationally speaking: Pasterns are a little long and very upright. A little under at the knees (although the ground is uneven). Coupling is a little weak. This is reflected further in the leg; stifle is out of line with the hip (could be due to stance) and hock and stifle angles are quite open giving him a very straight legged look.

Nice shoulder, nice depth of barrel, nice head and a kind eye. Will take work to engage the hindquarters and ensure that he reaches sufficiently.

ETA: Are they looking to trade that little mare you posted pictures of? If so, keep her. She's worth two of him.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

She's worth her weight in gold. But, I am looking to move up in level and she can't take me there. And they're asking more than I am for her. Is she nicer than him, though? I would hesitate before getting the shorter end of the deal.. unless he has potential to be great.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

She is a much nicer type and conformationally will hold up better than this guy, both in terms of soundness and ability. This guy will be difficult to truly engage and I don't like his attitude under saddle. To say nothing of his 'training'. If *I* was looking to move up a level I would take your mare over this guy any day of the week, regardless of what his current owner thinks he is worth.

To say I think he is overpriced would be the understatement of the year. $12,000.....seriously!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

How tall is that rider, if that horse is 17.2hh?
I also agree your pony is better, the last pic makes me sad
if anything I would also not trade to save my horse from going to that rider ;P


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I really tried to just look at the horse and not the rider... But it was a little hard haha.

I'm not one to ask for confo. critique, but I do know a thing or two on the riding aspect 

Personally, you're getting ripped off for $12,000. That rider must be SERIOUSLY tall if that horse is really 17.1 or 17.2. (Mines 17.3, I'm 5'8 and I don't make him look short by any means). He looks unhappy to me, and strung out. Training could fix it, but who knows. IMO, he wouldn't be my type and I would keep looking. Rider error could have made a "deeper mark" on him which could be a hard fix. Never know until you try him out though 

If I was you, I would go check him out and ride him for yourself. Ask why they're selling and see if you like the feel of him. What you can tell just by this video is that he is obviously a very forgiving horse (considering his rider) and looks like he is _trying_ to do what they ask of him. 

Good luck, I hope everything works out great for you


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ugggh. I don't like his movement *at all*.

He looks extremely frantic over the ground, strung out and really hollow through the back. He's fighting the bit the entire time (the rider does not help one bit however, I really want to smack her (or him? not sure haha)) and there is *no* impulsion whatsoever from his hind. If you seriously want to take him, I don't know if you will ever get engagement from the hind...it seems to me like you will be fighting a battle with this guy every ride. Whether it's impulsion, collection or proper acceptance of the bit and rounding, there's always going to be some ongoing fight between this horse and his rider.

Gahhh, even in Alberta (where the horse market hasn't been hit at all, unbroke yearlings are still going for $5k), I wouldn't be asking more than $1,000 for this guy. He looks like he just came off the track where his feed was laced with cocaine. 

Please keep your pony, you would be silly to trade that little gem for a big problem.


----------

